
In search of the original Fortran compiler (2017) - fanf2
https://mcjones.org/dustydecks/archives/2017/07/14/968/
======
lebuffon
Very cool. Digital archeology. Sounds like a new degree program for a school
somewhere. Trowels not required.

------
kps
The results of this is
[http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/FORTRAN/](http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/FORTRAN/)
(linked in the paper linked from the posted link)

------
SoldierOf4Tran
Great read.

